# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  ساخت کلمات کلیدی به صورت خودکار

## Mr.Moghadam

سلام دوستان

یه پروژه با این فریم ورک دارم میسازم که توی قسمت کلمات کلیدیش گیر کردم!!

گاهی اوقات کاربر سایت میاد و یه مطلبی رو میذاره اونوقت قسمت کلمات کلیدی رو پر نمیکنه که این زیاد برای موتورای جستجو خوب نیست

حالا من اومدم یه کتابخانه برای این فریم ورک نوشتم که  میاد متن وارد شده رو میگیره و تعدادی از کلماتش رو به صورت رندوم انتخاب میکنه اما یه مشکلی که هست اینه که در بیشتر موارد میاد کلماتی مثل : برای ، باید ، و ... رو لیست میکنه که اینجور کلمات اصلا کلیدی نیستن.

یه راه دیگه به ذهنم رسید میخواستم اساتید یه نظری بدن ببینن این راه خوبه و آیا کسی یا کسانی! هستن که این کتابخانه رو باهم گسترش بدیم؟

خوب راه من اینه :
اول میام یه لیست تقرایبا کامل از کلمات کلیدی که زیاد توی موتورهای جستجو سرچ میشه رو جمع آوری میکنیم.
میتونیم اونا رو دسته بندی هم بکنیم مثلا موضوعات کامپیوتر ، برنامه نویسی ، گرافیک و ... رو از هم جدا میکنیم.
اونوقت وقتی که کاربر متنی رو وارد کرد رو میفرستیم به کتابخانه که ساختیم.توی اون میاد اول متن رو پردازش میکنه و کاراکترهای ناخواسته رو خذف میکنه سپس متن رو کلمه به کلمه توی یک ارایه میریزه و میاد ارایه رو چک میکنه ببینه کدوم یکی از کلمات توی لیست کلمات کلیدی که تهیه کردیم هست.
هر کدومش که بود خوب اون کلمه میشه یه کلمه کلیدی خوب و مطمئن!!

دوستان خواهشن یه نظری بدن اگر هم راه بهتری هست بگن که درستش کنیم.که هم به دردخومون بخوره هم به درد بقیه دوستان.

موفق باشید

----------

